# The Ultimate Bandsaw???Hmmmm.



## Surfside (Jun 13, 2012)

Thanks for sharing. Why did you sell your band saw?


----------



## AngelaNDad (11 mo ago)

Thank you so much for this review! My father and I make band saw boxes and this is our second band saw. The first one we purchased was from Wen And after a year of lots of broken blades, we think due to the fence not being square to the table, we decided to get a more heavy duty / commercial grade band saw. Making band saw boxes requires lots of tight turns and so we use an 1/8 inch blade, We cannot get this eighth inch blade to ride in the center, at all! We really hope that perhaps purchasing from Carter as well that will allow us to go back to our fun of making band saw boxes with no more troubles! We really had high hopes for this saw and so far its been a little headache.


----------

